# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] [Selling]Blade and Soul Revolution Asia Serve Ouchm Bot /Auto Farming

## zgh669966

Over 30 type of features.
1、Support all language environment【Ouchm special】
2、Support using cloud phone
3、Support setting backup/recover【Ouchm special】
4、Support guest account reserve/recover/clean【Ouchm special】
5、Auto reconnected/login
6、support in game vpn usage【Ouchm special】
7、Auto main/side quest
8、Auto daily dungeon
9、Support auto dungeon(Auto team up with others Ouchm users)【Ouchm special】
10、Auto repeated conquer quest 
11、Auto daily quest
12、Auto rush field boss
13、Auto contribution quest and automatically move to next unfinished area.
Running according to memory.
Safe & Stable
Join Ouchm DC for more detail
DC

----------


## renzCostillas

How to use this.?

----------

